# Getting around Vegas



## PA- (Feb 1, 2006)

2 couples are going to Vegas for a quick weekend trip to see a show.  Couple # 2 are going to want to go to the strip for a few hours each night, I assume.  We have the opportunity to share a 2bedroom penthouse unit at the new Worldmark resort.  My questions are:

1)  Is it convenient/cheap/easy to get from airport to Worldmark resort and back again?  Does the train take us?  How much would a cab be?

2)  How convenient is the Worldmark's shuttle system for getting from/to the strip?


----------



## Starmaker (Feb 1, 2006)

*Vegas cabs*

Cab fare from Worldmark to the airport should be $8 to $11 plus tip. Be careful of Vegas cabbies, they have a habit of not turning their meter on and then charging you whatever they feel like charging you. Make them turn on the meter. Another tip, don't let the cabbies meander along the strip, if they are sitting in traffic on the strip, they are likely trying to rip you off. All cabbies know how to get to their destination without driving down the strip. Don't let them kid you. Average tip is $2 to $3 and they get nasty if you don't tip. But then so does everyone in Vegas!

The airport is full of limo drivers who harrass you as soon as you get outside. They will come up and offer you $35 deals or whatever they can get. Unless you want to ride in style, we felt they were not nessesary. It seems that everyone in Vegas is out to get what they can from you so take it all with a grain of salt. Enjoy Vegas for what it is, glitz, lights, excitement and loud music everywhere you go. Once you tire of the flash, you start to notice the despair and desperation everywhere. For us, thats when we knew it was time to go. Hope this helped a bit.


----------



## JLB (Feb 1, 2006)

So much for Vegas as a Gris's Family Holiday Vacation.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 1, 2006)

If I were staying at WorldMark and planning to go down to the Strip each evening, I'd rent a car.  By the time you figure out taxi fares, it would be cheaper and more convenient to have a car.  There is no mass transit to the timeshare from the airport, so you'd need a taxi there and back.  I don't know how late the shuttle to the Strip runs, but it only runs every so often, and only to one or two hotels.  Convenience says have a car.  If you want directions for how to get places without traffic jams, email me offline and I'll be glad to give you some ideas.

As for the tipping issue, realize that Starmaker is Canadian, and they are not generally known for tipping.  At least that's what I hear in Mazatlán.  Anyway, its common to tip 20% or so on taxi fares, and about $2. if you use a valet.  A "free drink" in the casino merits a tip to the server, how much depending on your level of play.  

The Strip is a service economy, folks.  And people who work in service industries are generally tipped.  That's the way it is in this country.

BTW, I've never been harrassed by a limo driver or even approached by one at the airport.  I see them, but its easy to walk past.  If you're in a hurry its not a bad idea though, cause sometimes the taxi line is very, very long.

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Feb 1, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> As for the tipping issue, realize that Starmaker is Canadian, and they are not generally known for tipping.  At least that's what I hear in Mazatlán.  Anyway, its common to tip 20% or so on taxi fares, and about $2. if you use a valet.  A "free drink" in the casino merits a tip to the server, how much depending on your level of play.
> 
> The Strip is a service economy, folks.  And people who work in service industries are generally tipped.  That's the way it is in this country.



Fern, thanks for sticking up for folks who depend on tipping to make a living.  I had never worked in a tip related field till just these past few months.  And I have come to realize the importance of tipping.  While my base wage isn't bad, it's the tips that make it a decent income.  

I didn't realize till this past year that tipping is not a universal custom.  It's frustrating to the service provider to give good to excellent service to someone from outside the states to not be given a tip in return for that good service.

I don't know anyone in business that would expect you tip for bad service.  Foreign visitors who want to take advantage of all the "fun" things we offer here in the US need to remember to be prepared to tip all (not just Vegas) service workers.  Please, know as well, that a buck or two for minimal, quick service such as valet, cocktail waitress or doorman is appropriate.  On the other hand the higher the level or quality of the service the higher the level of tip.  15% to 20% of the total bill is not out of the ordinary for good quality and professional  service. 

Here's just a recent personal example of "less than perfect" tipping ettiquite:

The other day I gave service (in this case a guided tour) to a group of 4 adults (from outside the US) who paid approximately $150 US$ for two hours plus for the tour and drop off at a high end hotel.  For this I was tipped  a buck! 

Thankfully, it's not always like this, but our foreign friends need to be made aware of this issue.   

Of course there are American's who are also bad tippers, but it is normally the foreign tourist you hear the service workers grumble & complain about.

Rick


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Feb 1, 2006)

Canadians, especially Ontarians, like to Tip the Tax which is 15%.

I think you must be talking about Canadian men, because my wife always over tips.  Matbe that's why she gets better service, whereas I rely on my Charm.   

Anyway, the parking is readily avaiable and Paradise and Korval or Frank Sinatra Blvd. allow you to avoid the strip while Casino hopping, so a car is a must for full access.

Dan


----------



## Starmaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh thats RIGHT! Canadians are second class citizens hmm? Nice of you to put all of us Canadians into a group like that. Fern for your information every hard working Canadian we know tips very well when a tip is well earned. No where in my post did I say that I didn't tip, or that I don't tip enough. We own an entertainment booking agency and being in the service industry for decades makes one appreciate the importance of tipping for good service. I take personal exception to your remark.

Unfortunatly many in the service industry seem to feel that they are ENTITLED to a tip after providing a less than stellar service experience and I'm sorry but that is NOT the way it works. Why SHOULD we tip a snarling waitress who doesn't even refill our water? Why should we tip for bad service? Ridiculous really!

All of my travel experience we have been told by island/resort locals that Canadians are a friendly, out going bunch who treat the staff well.  I have no reason to not believe this. 

Was there something wrong with my suggestion to tip 2 to 3 bucks to the cabbie? Seems in line with your 20% estimation doesn't it?

And just because YOU haven't been harrased by limo drivers at the airport doesn't mean that others haven't been.






			
				Fern Modena said:
			
		

> As for the tipping issue, realize that Starmaker is Canadian, and they are not generally known for tipping.  At least that's what I hear in Mazatlán.  Anyway, its common to tip 20% or so on taxi fares, and about $2. if you use a valet.  A "free drink" in the casino merits a tip to the server, how much depending on your level of play.
> 
> The Strip is a service economy, folks.  And people who work in service industries are generally tipped.  That's the way it is in this country.
> 
> ...


----------



## damorgan (Feb 1, 2006)

Come on, Ricoba, were not all bad.  I'm English, I visit the States a lot, I own a TS in Palm Springs, I'm a generous tipper even when the service is so-so.

I don't like it being shoved down my throat.  Like once at a Cheesecake Factory in Vegas when the waiter gave me a leaflet with the bill 'how to tip, for the benefit of our foreign guests'.  Well he got a mere 10%.  He would have got 20% if not for the leaflet.

My wife and I have joked about getting a T-shirt made up 'I might be English but I know how to tip'.


----------



## RichM (Feb 1, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> If I were staying at WorldMark and planning to go down to the Strip each evening, I'd rent a car.



And the major casinos have free parking behind them, or valet if you prefer.  Choose a nice, centrally located one to park at and you can walk from it to the nearby ones.

Also, Doug (lilrhino), recently gave a report on his experience using the WM Vegas shuttle over on wmowners.com: http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=53000#53000

Said it worked well during the day, although it stops at 1AM.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Dave M (Feb 1, 2006)

*In my capacity as a BBS Administrator*...

It should be clear to all that comments about the perceived tipping customs of any particular group are not well received here. Accordingly, to avoid further discord, please do not continue any discussion about tipping or the related behavioral issues that were raised.

Those who wish to continue duiscussing the original questions in this thread may do so.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 1, 2006)

Star,
I was repeating what I'd heard in repeatedly Mazatlán, which I've visited often thru the years.  

Your attitude towards tipping is indeed different than most of us from the US, who tip for average service, not only "stellar service," so that might be part of the difference.  

MoeDan said that people from Ontario especially like to "tip the tax," which is fifteen percent.  That makes it easy at home, and I'd likely do the same if that were our tax rate.  But Clark County's sales tax (this is where Las Vegas is) is 7.75%.  Generally we tip *double* the sales tax or a bit more, depending on service.

I didn't mean this to be personal, although you obviously took it that way, nor did I see what you posted before it was edited.  Hope we can keep this civil.

Fern


----------



## PA- (Feb 1, 2006)

RichM said:
			
		

> And the major casinos have free parking behind them, or valet if you prefer.  Choose a nice, centrally located one to park at and you can walk from it to the nearby ones.
> 
> Also, Doug (lilrhino), recently gave a report on his experience using the WM Vegas shuttle over on wmowners.com: http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=53000#53000
> 
> ...




Thanks Rich.  I guess I shoulda thought to look on the wmowners website for a worldmark question.  Duh.

BTW, I do tip at least 15% no matter the service.  If I get poor service, I just don't go back.


----------



## Starmaker (Feb 1, 2006)

No worries Fern it was simply a colorful sarcastic remark about the types of people we had encountered while on vacations, not directed at you. My choice of wording was in question...it was edited...we disagreed..so be it.

Tipping, to clarify because its such a hot topic. Waitresses,  bellmen, etc all receive their wages like the rest of the working class. Its just a given that we will tip the waitresses, waiters, cabbies, valets, bellmen etc of the world for their services. If we receive really bad service usually at a restaurant, this OBVIOUSLY means that they do not deserve a tip. Why should they get a tip for lousy service? When a server (in any industry) takes the time to make our encounter a little more special, darn tootin they are going to get a killer tip. Its things like this that make or break a vacation.

If you guys tend to tip for lousy service, then I guess thats where we differ. Otherwise..... try not to generalize about other countries people please. We will get on fine.

Main Entry: gra·tu·ity
Pronunciation: gr&-'tü-&-tE, -'tyü-
Function: noun
InflectedForm(s): plural -ities
Date:1540
: something given voluntarily or beyond obligation   usually for some service; especially : TIP


And an exerpt from tipping dot org that reads: It should be kept in mind that tips are a way of expressing satisfaction. Larger tips should be left for those who provide extraordinarily good service; smaller tips or no tip at all should be left when service is poor.

Thats it for me on this anyway.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 2, 2006)

*the strip*

If you like sitting in traffic and not moving, you'll love the strip at night.  Other posters are correct, don't take the strip unless you have no other choice.  There are side roads that will be almost as convenient.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 2, 2006)

Star,

In the FWIW column, I used to moderate a forum for a former Las Vegas cab driver. Canadian's have a reputation, deserved or not, as being poor tippers (or non-tippers). Although it might not be true or things may have changed, that's the perception of many LV Cabbies. 

As far as the quickest, cheapest way, the strip is not always the most expensive or the quickest. We rent a car and, as I said, I used to moderate a forum for a former LV Cabbie. On his suggestion I drove from point A to point B using two or three different routes. As a general rule, if you're staying on the strip and you see a tunnel leaving the airport, you've just been long hauled. Both in time and cost. If you see a freeway, with very few exceptions, you've just been long hauled. Both in time and cost. 

It might seem quicker since the car is moving faster but the extra distance getting to the freeway from the strip and then getting back to the strip from the freeway more than makes up for any preceived savings. 

LV Cabs are amongst the highest rates in the country. Plus, cab lines can be pretty long. Trying to be at a shuttle pick up point at a specific time can be a waste of time as well. Especially if you just missed the shuttle.

Our prefered method of transportation has been the rental car since our very first trip. Although on our last trip, I could have totaled the rental car at least three times if I hadn't been looking out for the other drivers. One drunk came peeling out of a parking lot doing at least 30 MPH holding his beer in one hand and waiving at us with the other. I'm not sure how he was getting that car to make as sharp a turn from the parking lot onto the street while jumping the curb without losing control but, it was impressive. 

We were rear ended once that trip but it was just a love tap. The dingbat behind us at a red light was to busy talking on his cell phone to remember to keep his brake peddle depressed. Thus he rolled into us at a slow rate of speed. Fortunately he didn't even scratch the bumper of the rental car.

That last trip has me rethinking purchasing the collision damage waiver on our next Las Vegas rental experience.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 2, 2006)

Two things:

1.  Car rentals are cheap in Vegas, and parking is free almost everywhere.  Things are fairly spread out, public transportation is spotty at best, and it can be expensive to take a cab during peak traffic times (like in the evenings).  It's better to rent a car.

2.  As a general rule in the U.S., companies have shifted the responsibility for their employees' wages to the consumer.  They pay low wages, sometimes even below minimum wage, with the expectation that the difference will be made up in tips.  That means that most people who work in any kind of service industry here expect a tip, even for average service.  Often, people who are not from the U.S. are not used to that, and tend to resent it.  In many countries, tipping is not expected, though appreciated.  Here, in most cases, it's expected unless the service is really bad.  People like to come to the U.S. to take advantage of what they perceive to be good prices on many things.  But, to get a sense of the real prices, you normally need to add a 15%-20% tip on top of the cost, because that is an average tip here.

Here, bad service that is not *really* bad often garners a 10% tip, anyway.


----------



## damorgan (Feb 2, 2006)

One of the things I like about the States is the overall quality of customer service - on the whole you guys really get it right.  I'll always pay/tip well for that.

As for the transport question, hire that Ferrari and do The Strip!


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 2, 2006)

Doug,
You know how you can figure out who's a Las Vegas local and who's not?  The local is _the third car thru the red light _when it changes (or fourth or sometimes even fifth).  Always, always wait a couple seconds after the light turns green if you don't want a surprise.  And if *you* don't continue thru on a changing light, you may well get rear ended...it almost happened to me when we first moved here...

Fern



			
				dougp26364 said:
			
		

> Although on our last trip, I could have totaled the rental car at least three times if I hadn't been looking out for the other drivers.
> We were rear ended once that trip but it was just a love tap. The dingbat behind us at a red light was to busy talking on his cell phone to remember to keep his brake peddle depressed. Thus he rolled into us at a slow rate of speed. Fortunately he didn't even scratch the bumper of the rental car.
> 
> That last trip has me rethinking purchasing the collision damage waiver on our next Las Vegas rental experience.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 3, 2006)

Fern, we will be in LV at the Carriage House from July 30 - Aug 5th. If your around, we would love to meet up.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 3, 2006)

Ann Marie, It sounds like a possibility right now.  Give me a reminder a couple weeks ahead and we''ll plan something.  

Fern


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 5, 2006)

Fern, will do!


----------

